# Just Arrived... The Suunto Elementum Terra!!!



## rocklicker (Dec 29, 2008)

It just arrived, my Suunto Elementum Terra!!! This is one nice looking watch! The one I have has a positive display, and a black leather band. I'll post some pics, as soon as I get some batteries charged. 

First Impressions:

Big, nice & thick box. Heavy coated cardboard. Nice black velvet lining.

Very nicely designed. This is a classy dress watch. I like the matte finish on the steal. It has a lightly frosted appearance.

Big, but not as big as my Core. The face of the watch (from the outside edge of the steel bezel (non-rotating) is about 40 mm. My core is 50mm.

Thick - its a LOT thicker than the core, about 15mm. This is one thick chunky watch. 

Big buttons too!

The buttons and menus are going to take some getting used to. Not as intuitive as the core's.

It's definitely heavier on the wrist than the core, but not too heavy for every day wear.

More later!!!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats!!!! very cool! did DHL deliver it?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations! Sounds good. Looking forward to seeing it...:-!


----------



## rocklicker (Dec 29, 2008)

Yup, it was DHL. A little busy right now, but I'll get back.

Also, it may not give a plot of the pressure trends, but I do like the pressure display that surrounds the perimeter of the screen. its a nice touch, and give a quick visual on the current pressure.

jjb


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

rocklicker said:


> It just arrived, my Suunto Elementum Terra!!! This is one nice looking watch! The one I have has a positive display, and a black leather band.


Congratulations! I'm happy for you (even though _that_ watch was supposed to be shipped to me...ha..ha.. just kidding).

I'm looking forward to your report. I'd also like to know where you bought it.

Cheers...;-)


----------



## rocklicker (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't buy it. Suunto gave it to me to review for the forum.

Can someone tell me if its possible to upload a picture to the forum? if not, how about a free and easy image hosting service.

thanks


----------



## MagnumIP (Aug 15, 2007)

http://imageshack.us/

Browse, upload, copy link, done!

When posting the link to the picture click the 'insert link' button.


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Pics front and back case ,please!
Very important!!!


----------



## rocklicker (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry they are not the best, but I'm not a photographer


----------



## rocklicker (Dec 29, 2008)

In doing some measurements, the LCD portion of the screen is exactly the same size as the core. Same with the crystal.


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Can you add some other pics of profile???


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice Rocklicker!!! CONGRATS! cant wait to hear your thoughts over the coming weeks!


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

rocklicker said:


> I didn't buy it. Suunto gave it to me to review for the forum.


Excellent!

Thanks for the pictures, (who cares if they're not perfect) they were so much better than the "stock" photos that the PR people do for sales and marketing.

The "Suunto" photos are nice, but always so perfect and limiting as usually one only gets two views or so. It's really hard to tell what the "real world appearance" of the watch is.

This is the reason I greatly appreciated the kind folks here on the forum answering my questions about the All Black Core that I was interested in purchasing. Especially since I had no way to see one in advance.

I'm looking forward to your full review as your time permits.

Cheers...


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

gah, now i have to choose whether i want an 09 core or an elementum when it's released! it's on now, chaps...

[edit] here's a question i have to ask: have you found that you're accidentally hitting buttons while wearing it? cos i noticed that the buttons stick out a fair bit, and i'm kinda concerned that they're going to be unintentionally actuated when i'm digging around my pockets, or if it's caught on a sleeve or whatnot.

[edit 2] and wtf, i just noticed that the printed chapter ring on the display has baro in inHg. what about us folk who don't measure pressure in inches of mercury? oh, the humanity!


----------



## MagnumIP (Aug 15, 2007)

The buttons are fairly firm but there is also a button lock.


----------



## Tony_ (May 22, 2009)

withthesword said:


> gah, now i have to choose whether i want an 09 core or an elementum when it's released! it's on now, chaps...
> 
> [edit] here's a question i have to ask: have you found that you're accidentally hitting buttons while wearing it? cos i noticed that the buttons stick out a fair bit, and i'm kinda concerned that they're going to be unintentionally actuated when i'm digging around my pockets, or if it's caught on a sleeve or whatnot.
> 
> [edit 2] and wtf, i just noticed that the printed chapter ring on the display has baro in inHg. what about us folk who don't measure pressure in inches of mercury? oh, the humanity!


Not sure, but doesn't it have HPA (Hectopascals) on the outer ring ?
I can see "HPA" and a graduated measurement.

Tony_


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

I find it particularly amusing that it has "manufactured in Finland" engraved on the case back


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

Tony_ said:


> Not sure, but doesn't it have HPA (Hectopascals) on the outer ring ?
> I can see "HPA" and a graduated measurement.
> 
> Tony_


yeah, my bad. i didn't notice. in fact, i didn't even look at the outer chapter ring, since i'm so used to seeing degree markings on it for the digital compass. didn't notice that hpa ring at all haha


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations:-!...that's one beautiful watch...The comparison pics are very neat...we definetely need some more...
enjoy the watch and keep us posted mate!!

cheers..


----------



## Tony_ (May 22, 2009)

ejunge said:


> I find it particularly amusing that it has "manufactured in Finland" engraved on the case back


:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s

....Tony_


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

ejunge said:


> I find it particularly amusing that it has "manufactured in Finland" engraved on the case back


Why?


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I think he means after the whole potential "Designed in Finland - Made in China" issues.


----------



## Deacon (May 8, 2007)

rocklicker said:


> I'll post some pics, as soon as I get some batteries charged.


I kinda came in late here. Does this mean that these watch have to be charged?
If so, great.
Oh and by the way, Big Congrats on getting one to review!


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

ejunge said:


> Does this mean that these watch have to be charged?


I think he meant he has to charge the batteries in his camera.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

WHY O WHY did they have to use "sharp hex" screws... if we have to change battery once a year why not at least give us standard PHILIPS screws?

Man this whole battery ordeal is getting more anoying every day... now I also have to shop for small sharp hext screwdriver... anyone knows where to get one on a cheap side?o|

:rodekaart


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a whole set of them in my basement.

I have an Oakley with the same screws. 

Probably because they dont want you trying to do the battery yourself. Much like a Rolex caseback that requires a special tool.


----------



## MagnumIP (Aug 15, 2007)

duke4c said:


> WHY O WHY did they have to use "sharp hex" screws... if we have to change battery once a year why not at least give us standard PHILIPS screws?
> 
> Man this whole battery ordeal is getting more anoying every day... now I also have to shop for small sharp hext screwdriver... anyone knows where to get one on a cheap side?o|
> 
> :rodekaart


I'm sorry but I just don't get it. You have now spent more time posting about changing the battery than it would take to actually change the battery.:think:

After all, it only costs around $10 in a jewellers or watchmakers store.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I think the battery issue is for owners that are hiking a few days or exploring away for civilization. I always carry a spare 2023 battery in my truck when I am on a hunting trip. I have never had to change a battery in the field but I do feel good about the ability to quickly change a battery with a coin. Its one of the best features of any serious explorer type watch and makes it a good feature for people that travel in other countries as well.


----------



## Deacon (May 8, 2007)

cb400bill said:


> I think he meant he has to charge the batteries in his camera.


Ah, my bad.
Thanks for the clarification.

It would still be cool if they could come up with a way to recharge.
Possibly an inductive recharge capability.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

MagnumIP said:


> I'm sorry but I just don't get it. You have now spent more time posting about changing the battery than it would take to actually change the battery.:think:
> 
> After all, it only costs around $10 in a jewellers or watchmakers store.


You're correct.

And it aint the first time either...

Anyhow, I was wventing that's all... sorry about this folks... o|


----------



## rocklicker (Dec 29, 2008)

YES, it is made in Finland. Its clearly visible in the picture of the back of the case.


----------



## rocklicker (Dec 29, 2008)

EDIT: sorry, double post


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Tony_ said:


> :-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s
> 
> ....Tony_


Because Suunto took a lot of flak because they moved production to China for the core, and as a consequence, most of the initial quality control issues were attributed to poor manufacturing rather than a design flaw (as Suunto seems to have implied since).


----------



## rocklicker (Dec 29, 2008)

More observations.

No, the buttons don't seem to get in the way, or accidentally pressed. I was worried about that myself. I like how the top button roates for scrolling the menus.

The backlight is very bright. 

The alarm sound is average. It might wake up some, but probably not me.

unfortunately there is no way to views seconds on this watch, except when adjusting the time. 

There is also no way to lock the barometer, like there is on the Core. in this regard, its more like the Vector. As such, no storm alarm.

There is also no provision for adjusting magnetic declination.

The 3-d (3-axis compass) works very nicely though. I wish my core had that feature. The compas north indicator is a lot easier to see than on the Core. Very nice.

I really like the info displayed on the main time screen. Time, month, date, elevation, Sea-level barometer, and the pressure trend indicator. It shows a lot of information in an easy to understand manner. I really like how the sea-0level pressure is indicated, using the rings on the outside. Its almost like an old fashioned analog barometer.

This watch seems more geared for dress wear, but should do an OK job on the trail, if needed. If one was only a causal hiker, it should be just fine.

Does anyone else have any more questions?


----------



## accurwrist (Aug 15, 2007)

ejunge said:


> I find it particularly amusing that it has "manufactured in Finland" engraved on the case back


I am right there with you ejunge.

Finland right there on the caseback. enough saidb-)


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

rocklicker said:


> More observations.
> 
> No, the buttons don't seem to get in the way, or accidentally pressed. I was worried about that myself. I like how the top button roates for scrolling the menus.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the observations - very helpful :-!

Do I understand correctly that seconds are not displayed in any time mode?

With the CORE the seconds "disappeared" but could be recalled with the push of any button - at least until they disappeared again :-s

With the Elementum are the seconds just not available for display unless one is in a setting mode?

If so, I'm really not liking that <|


----------



## rocklicker (Dec 29, 2008)

That's right, no seconds, unless your adjusting the time. At least not that I've found. 

The little tick marks around the perimeter to display seconds on the Core and Vector, are use in the Elementum to display your barometric pressure. 

I have not found a way to change this.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

duke4c said:


> WHY O WHY did they have to use "sharp hex" screws... if we have to change battery once a year why not at least give us standard PHILIPS screws?
> 
> Man this whole battery ordeal is getting more anoying every day... now I also have to shop for small sharp hext screwdriver... anyone knows where to get one on a cheap side?o|
> 
> :rodekaart


1K watch and a cheap hand tool :think:

Q-6


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Mystro said:


> I think the battery issue is for owners that are hiking a few days or exploring away for civilization. I always carry a spare 2023 battery in my truck when I am on a hunting trip. I have never had to change a battery in the field but I do feel good about the ability to quickly change a battery with a coin. Its one of the best features of any serious explorer type watch and makes it a good feature for people that travel in other countries as well.


+1 however the Elementum is not aimed at this market, Suunto`s target audience is a world away; on the slopes, the yacht club bar, out with the chaps. The vast majority of Elementum`s will be worn in this manner, some of the WUS and those that are paid, will wear and use them in anger.

I openly admit if I decide to go for one of these prestige/luxury ABC`s Casio or Suunto it will be for my love of watches & ABC`s, the cool factor, and primarily just because I want one etc

Field visits/trips I will still be accompanied by one of my trusty PRG-80`s and one other back up ABC, when working I don`t want to think about cracked crystals, scratches, dings, etc, only strap on the back up watch in the worst case scenario.

Q-6


----------



## accurwrist (Aug 15, 2007)

Queen6 said:


> +1 however the Elementum is not aimed at this market, Suunto`s target audience is a world away; on the slopes, the yacht club bar, out with the chaps. The vast majority of Elementum`s will be worn in this manner, some of the WUS and those that are paid, will wear and use them in anger.
> 
> I openly admit if I decide to go for one of these prestige/luxury ABC`s Casio or Suunto it will be for my love of watches & ABC`s, the cool factor, and primarily just because I want one etc
> 
> ...


Well said, well put Queen6


----------



## manolosuarez (Jun 24, 2009)

Can anybody tell me where to buy a elementum terra with the backgroud in black? the suunto webpage is not helping me at allo|


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You wont be able to find the Terra for a bit. To my knowledge they are not available yet.

A few of us got watches to "test". Also, they are releasing to different markets at different times.

Click on AVAIlABILITY on the bottom of THIS page.


----------



## datunn (Jul 9, 2009)

Have anyone get one of those?


----------



## tfenton02 (Jul 10, 2009)

Where can I buy a Terra? The Suunto web site claimed avail in June 2009. I looked at the retail locator and called every number in the US. One of three outcomes (i) number wrong (ii) business no longer exists (iii) retailer never heard of the elementum series and tried to sell me something else.

I'd really like to own one of these watches, finding one is a real problem. Does anyone know where to buy this watch?


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

You may just have to be patient. Or, perhaps seek an overseas dealer that would ship here. I know the website said June... but I bet they are not in stores yet.


----------



## tfenton02 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks, Jeff. I'll wait on the sidelines :-!


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Theres one on the sales corner for 7 bills. 
I was hoping SUUNTO would make a decent alarm watch like the X33.
They stepped away from flush buttons and with this I would liked to have seen maybe a "VENTURA" like rotory scroll bar than this knurled twister "in the wind" - seems vulnerable to impacts...

Thanks,
Randy


----------

